# Akitas and Livestock (long shot...)



## mandi224

I know this is a long shot, but has anyone had any experience with having Akitas or Akita-mixes around livestock?

I've been around several Akitas growing up, and owned an Akita/German Shepherd mix as a teen/young adult, and it was my most-loved, and most-missed dog I've ever had. He was very good with cats and other dogs (including a golden retriever, a pug-beagle mix, a maltese, and a papillon) but at the time we didn't have any livestock, so I have no idea how he would have done with other critters.

We have a whole bunch of free range chickens, rabbits, and goats now. I'm most concerned about the chickens, as they'd be in the same part of the yard where I'd be letting my dog outside. I have a soft spot for Akitas and Akita/Shepherd mixes and I'd love to have another one... but I'm not sure if it would be compatible. I'd sure love to have a big, loyal dog like that to follow me around on the farm, especially when it gets dark at 5pm and I'm outside doing chores!


----------



## samssimonsays

I don't know much other than stories and general breed character of Akitas but know they have a high prey drive.... If you got it as a puppy anything is possible to be "ok" with anything you have but not trusted alone with them. My friends shepherd was not allowed near our goats or the rabbits because she was too focused on them to listen and chased. Bad. But, That is what they are supposed to do. Just my personal experience on the GSD's.

My personal opinion would be that there are many other breeds that aren't as high prey drive that make good farm dogs. Consider one of those first. But that is just me. We have a full sized collie and she is amazing with the rabbits and goats. she will stop any rough housing the younger dogs are doing near the goats if it startles the goats. She came from many generations of gentle, low key and farm dogs. Not herding used but used to protect the farm and livestock. I was very particular in where she came from for that reason.


----------



## mandi224

Aw, I love collies. You don't see them very often around here -- don't know if they're not a popular breed in my area or what. Gorgeous dogs though!
Thanks for the advice  Ideally, I'd love to come across someone that is raising livestock dogs specifically -- like you said, someone that's had them for a few generations. Hopefully I'll luck out and the right dog will just appear when we're ready!

Our poor little pug-beagle is baffled by the farm animals. She was a "city dog" up till now lol. The chickens she totally ignores, but the goats terrify her!


----------



## samssimonsays

Livestock Guardian Dogs (LGD) are another option, they live with the livestock, guard them and the property. But they are VERY different than any other dogs in the matter of how to train them and how they respond to things. There are many options. @Southern by choice is the resident LGD expert.


----------



## mandi224

My mom's friend used to raise Great Pyrenees dogs and I definitely always admired hers! I'm not sure a LGD would be a good fit for us though, as I would like it to be bonded with the family and be in the house with us sometimes too (especially at night). My impression of LGDs is that they really prefer to be outside with the livestock as working animal pretty much around the clock, right?


----------



## samssimonsays

Usually but we had one that was an amazing pet. We just weren't warned on the stubborn and wanderlust of the breed.    We now have a great pyrenees/saint bernard mix who is a house dog.


----------



## babsbag

The LGD can come in the house and really make great family dogs as well but most of them are nocturnal by nature and will pace all night long. Others do just fine, it just depends on the dog. But I would say most prefer to be outside.


----------



## Southern by choice

In a word- NO

Akitas are NOT livestock guardians. PERIOD.

Akitas are great family gaurdians and are very powerful and strong yet their demeanor and ability to do what LGD's do are just not the same.

Peoples pet dogs kill more livestock than coyotes do.
Can you train your Akita to be poultry safe. Probably. Although the breed is not known for it's obedience compliance. They are not wired for actual LGD work.

Even those that have animals that they train to not touch livestock are not and will not be LGD's.


----------



## cjc

I contacted a dog trainer in our area when we were looking for a farm dog. We were looking for a dog that could come in the house, was good with people and other dogs as well as good with the herd. Good with protecting and good by not killing them! Akita was actually on the top of the list of recommendations. To be honest the only personal experience I have with them is bad in the sense of I have only met one and it was really aggressive towards me, but, when I was looking so many people had wonderful things to say about them in terms of a farm dog.

We ended up with a Decker Hunting Terrier aka Giant Rat Terrier. The dog is a cow whisperer and amazing at keeping unwanted animals off the property, but he is only 40lbs so depending on what you are dealing with it in your area size is important. This dog was said to have prey drive, they are hunters. We tried allowing him to interact with the chickens at a young age as recommended by the trainer and the breeder. At first he was uninterested and then at about 3 months old he killed one. The wild thing about him too is that he doesn't just kill them he also eats what he kills!

My point is that if Akita's do have that prey drive maybe it's not the best dog choice. We just had to change things, the chickens can not roam the property. Our prey driven dog works for us because we made edits to our life, so I wouldn't count the Akita out for that alone.


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> In a word- NO
> 
> Akitas are NOT livestock guardians. PERIOD.
> 
> Akitas are great family gaurdians and are very powerful and strong yet their demeanor and ability to do what LGD's do are just not the same.
> 
> Peoples pet dogs kill more livestock than coyotes do.
> Can you train your Akita to be poultry safe. Probably. Although the breed is not known for it's obedience compliance. They are not wired for actual LGD work.
> 
> Even those that have animals that they train to not touch livestock are not and will not be LGD's.


The original post did not want one for an LGD. I suggested an LGD instead of an Akita  just if it could be ok when let out with chickens in the yard.


----------



## Alexz7272

My partners parents have an akita and it tries to eat my babies everytime it comes over   
I'd be cautious about it doing well around livestock. But maybe if you train it from puppy age it might do well? I am not sure, just our experience!


----------



## Southern by choice

cjc said:


> I contacted a dog trainer in our area when we were looking for a farm dog. We were looking for a dog that could come in the house, was good with people and other dogs as well as good with the herd. Good with protecting and good by not killing them! Akita was actually on the top of the list of recommendations. To be honest the only personal experience I have with them is bad in the sense of I have only met one and it was really aggressive towards me, but, when I was looking so many people had wonderful things to say about them in terms of a farm dog.
> 
> We ended up with a Decker Hunting Terrier aka Giant Rat Terrier. The dog is a cow whisperer and amazing at keeping unwanted animals off the property, but he is only 40lbs so depending on what you are dealing with it in your area size is important. This dog was said to have prey drive, they are hunters. We tried allowing him to interact with the chickens at a young age as recommended by the trainer and the breeder. At first he was uninterested and then at about 3 months old he killed one. The wild thing about him too is that he doesn't just kill them he also eats what he kills!
> 
> My point is that if Akita's do have that prey drive maybe it's not the best dog choice. We just had to change things, the chickens can not roam the property. Our prey driven dog works for us because we made edits to our life, so I wouldn't count the Akita out for that alone.



Akitas are hunters and guardians so they have a great deal of ability the issue lies with the fact that they are HUNTERS. 
I would also point out that this particular breed is in the high liability category. Your insurance will be very high. Akita's are very aggressive and have serious potential.

Outside of the Akita here and there I did have opportunity to be around the breed in a more direct way (outside of kennels & vet work). I can say back in the 80's I was around a group of Akita's pretty regularly.... some of the most beautiful dogs I'd come across AND, this part is HIGHLY unusual, 5 dogs ALL living together... males and females INTACT! They were well trained. BUT-
One of the few breeds of dogs that I felt very uneasy and uncomfortable with. Very difficult to read. 
Most breeders will not sell to those with children.

If you have worked with the breed and are comfortable as a family pet and are willing to possibly just keep your farm animals separate, then an Akita would be a great deterrent for predators.


----------



## norseofcourse

The only Akitas I've known have been through animal rescue, so it's probably not the 'cream of the crop' as far as temperament - but you do learn a lot about a breed that way.  Akitas do have a high prey drive - which can surface in a flash, when you don't expect it, because it's instinct.  IMHO, it would be a rare Akita that would be 100% reliable around livestock.  Akitas can also be food-possessive/aggressive, or guard anything they consider to be 'theirs' - toys, treats, people.  Again, remember, the ones I saw were in animal rescues, and are generally given up for a reason...

You may say, "I'll get one young and bring it up with love", but that only gets you so far.  You'd have a chance if you choose a puppy wisely - don't get the bold, hard-playing, stubborn pup, or the shy, spook-at-every-shadow one.  One that is alert, intelligent, will focus on you, and is calm - that might work.  You may have luck with a mix, as well, if you find one.

I do have Shiba Inus, which are the 'little cousins' of the Akita.  They have the same strong prey drive (and just as much undercoat when they shed!), the same if-I-feel-like-it attitude towards obedience (especially to coming when called) and are hard to place, because their temperament doesn't match with what people think when they see how 'cute' they are (especially as pups).  My oldest Shiba (who is a mix, but nearly all Shiba in looks and temperament) just turned 17 the other day.  He started calming down when he was about 13...

Again, this is all just my opinion, and I tend to get a bit 'soapbox-y' due to those years in rescue...  I wish you luck in finding what you're looking for.

I do find it amazing that a dog trainer recommended an Akita as a farm dog - maybe if you raised crops and only wanted it to kill varmints... maybe...


----------



## Southern by choice

norseofcourse said:


> I do find it amazing that a dog trainer recommended an Akita as a farm dog -



I see trainers give the worst advice all the time. I think it is the new kind of trainers that seem to not really have an understanding of many of breeds. Most are "pet" trainers and never work with real dogs.   We are also in a day and age where trainers are training out the instinct and breeding of dogs to do the opposite of what they were originally developed for. Sad really. I too cannot imagine any trainer saying this but there again most have no concept of farms, livestock etc.


----------



## TAH

Most akitas I see for sale where I live is because they have bitten somebody livestock poultry etc.


----------



## babsbag

There was one on the block where I lived as a kid and we all made a wide berth around that house. It loved to chase our bikes...guess we were the prey


----------



## Baymule

Let's steer this back to LGD's. Not all LGD's are livestock watch dogs. There are some that love their people and want to hang out with their people all the time. My Great Pyrenees/Maremma, Trip, was from couch potato parents that stayed in the house. Their owners shaved their heavy coats to cut down on hair in the house. Trip has made an awesome sheep guard, but I have the feeling that he would be just as happy in the house sleeping on a dog bed. Look at the individual dog, but stay with "farm" type dog breeds.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> Not all LGD's are livestock watch dogs.
> 
> That is incorrect.
> Livestock Guardian dogs by definition are livestock watch dogs.
> 
> Now, just because a breed would fall under the category of livestock guardian doesn't mean they all are.  Many Pyrs are pets and have no livestock. Many Anatolians as well..  etc.
> 
> Similar to all the LGD breeds are working breeds. Many other dogs are working breeds but are not qualified as LGD breeds.


----------



## Steve Quintavalli

Hmm, well I have an American Akita and he is very protective of all he sees as his family.  We also have a Siberian Husky and she sees everything as a toy or something to chase!  When we walk them the Akita always checks out the feral cat we feed by sniffing her all over and she loves it.  He is the only animal that she allows near him!!  She rubs all over his chest and always comes running out to meet him when we go for our walks.  The husky and akita have known the cat since they were puppies but over time the husky prefers to chase the cat while the akita does not, he seems concerned for her. 

Our Akita and Husky have been and continue to be socialized through the doggie daycare they go to.  The trainers all love our Akita and are surprised at how well behaved he is while still intact.   They initially told us when we started to bring him (at 9 or 10 weeks of age) that they would not accept him any more once he turned 1 year old due to the breeds "aggressiveness".  Well, they proved themselves wrong and he is 19 months old now and still intact.  He loves the animals he met as a puppy but is not as receptive to newer animals.  He wants to establish himself as the dominant dog and then things are better. 

I would not leave an Akita in a field with livestock but would have one in the house that could be let loose to back up LGDs when they pursue a predator.  I think an Akita would make a great back up to true LGDs but they have to be introduced as puppies or I wouldn't do it.


----------

